# Sunday Suppa



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2017)

I did a small T-Bone on the Akorn tonite.
Gonna get two or three meals off of it.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks delish. 

Er, I think we already have a thread on supper for tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks fabulous, Paymaster!  

RR, Paymaster is a top notch griller and that is his passion, so he usually posts his dinners and cookouts on the grilling thread.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks!

A lot of my prior pics will go away. I hosted my pics on Photobucket and they now don't allow 3rd party hosting on free accounts. I have moved to Shutterfly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2017)

Definite Beef Envy here...


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm envious... Its been a long while since I've had a home grilled steak such as that one...   

Ross


----------

